# Need window & door



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I need a window for the gas station attached. It is the big window next to the door. It is 1 inch tall and 7/8 inch wide. If any one can help, I would appreciate it.

















I need a door for the yard bldg. See picture I got off the internet/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look around and find a piece of clear plastic and make the window for the lube building?

I save the clear plastic pieces from boxes of things I buy. 
Look around before you throw your boxes out. A lot use the clear plastic.
Some of the clear plastic is better then others. 

The door? A piece of styrene and cut one out, make one?
Or else look at junk lots on eBay, I do see a lot of building parts lots come up, but with them you might get a lot of other stuff too? Though the other stuff might come in handy one day.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

delete xxxxxxx= double post


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As Ed says...do it yourself...you'll enjoy the experience.

That door would be easy to make. You could use any material
such as card stock, even a cut from a cereal box. Then glue to
it thin strips of styrene available from the Hobby store. Paint
it, and glue it to the door frame.

Doing little 'chores' like this can be a relaxing thing to do
on a rainy afternoon. It's one of the fun things about
model railroading.

Don


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. This afternoon, I made a template out of card board and I found some clear plastic from a lawn hose that I purchased. I haven't decided if I will have just a clear window or put a sign on the clear plastic or perhaps a small sign in the window. For the door, I will make a template from card board and get some small balsa wood for the door panels. Not sure what to use for the door handle. Any suggestions.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look in your wife (or moms?) sewing box, or someones sewing box?
Look for the straight pin with the little ball on the end, that might work?

You know what pin I am trying to describe?

Or for a different type of handle, maybe a small modified staple?
You might have to cut and make smaller for HO scale?


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Check out Evergreen Plastics. Incredibly broad range of both clear and white styrene sheets and strips, available through nearly all local and internet hobby suppliers- some at big discounts. You have an imagination. The more you use it, the more things you will see that can be repurposed with little effort. You might also want to put some clear (or opaque) plastic behind those service bay doors and the front door next to the window. Experiment; if you don't like something, you can almost always change it back.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is what I came up with. Suggestion would be appreciated. 

With the cardboard template.








With plate glass installed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are the side windows in the front clear plastic too?

Add a shelf down on the bottom and add some oil cans?


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, the side windows are plastic. What would I use for oil cans?


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

.040 round styrene, cut to length make good oil cans.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

For oil cans, I cut small pieces from a round dowel rod, then white glue printed labels on them.

D.A.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

thetramp said:


> ...Not sure what to use for the door handle. Any suggestions.


A tiny pinhead may work for you. The ones I borrow from my wife scale out to about 4", so almost double scale for HO. Visually though I don't think you'll notice.


----------

